# "Complaint of Improper Operation" ?!?!?!?!?!?



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

So today I'm going through the mail and there is a letter from the RMV. I assume it's a license renewal notice (In hindsight I should have remembered in our dear state they stopped sending them since thats a great way to cut the budget :rollseyes or something minor. I open it up and am hit with this-

I (the registrar) intend to suspend your license for "COMPL IMPROP OPER" followed by a date and town of the "offense". 

Then on the bottom it has a hearing date and suspension date. 

All I could think was whiskey tango foxtrot!!!!!!!! Now I might understand someone getting annoyed with my driving, but I was nowhere near the town on the date of the "offense" (which isn't listed). I'd never been pulled over in that town, and I hardly ever go through it. Not to mention I have a clean driving record. 

So I looked it up and found "Complaint of Improper Operation" is apparently a form ANYONE (LEO or civilian) can anonymously fill out. What makes it even more odd is that the only way, barring knowing me, or pulling me over and asking one could find my name out by just looking at my car would be to write down the plate. I only have one car under my name, which during the date listed would be impossible, since I only drive that car in the summer, and it's been in storage for the last 3/4 month (yes I'm sure someone didn't take it out for a joyride, lol). 

I still have no idea what this "offense was", I've tried to call the RMV 4 times, but have been put on hold for 2+ hours each time and never gotten through. To say I am furious is a colossal understatment, my license is basically being suspended for no apparent reason, and I can't find out why!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I've been trying to contact the local department, but if this is filed by a citizen I don't think that would be any help. 

Anyone here know what this is, or have any experience with these? Is this a mistake? What can I do about it? Since I have no idea what the offense is it's rather hard to defend myself. Also can I somehow counter sue (wrong term, but you get the idea) who ever filed this "complaint"????

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

The way I understand the process is this....Anyone can file a complaint about improper operation. It is not anonymous, they have to sign the form under pains and penalties of perjury. There should be a hearing where you go before a RMV hearing officer and present your side. The other person has to be there as well to present their side. A decision is made then. It has nothing to do with the police. Sounds like they went to the RMV and did this.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I have not had this happen to me but know someone who has. Pretty much the same story. They told the hearing officer the whole story how it could not be them and come to find out the complainant wrote down the wrong Plate number.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

Unregistered said:


> All I could think was whiskey tango *foxtrot!!!!!!!!*
> 
> I still have no idea what this "offense was", I've tried to call the RMV 4 times, but have been put on hold for 2+ hours each time and never gotten through. To say I am furious is a colossal understatment, my license is basically being suspended for no apparent reason, and I can't find out why*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *Also can I somehow counter sue (wrong term, but you get the idea) who ever filed this "complaint*"????*
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hey *TROLL*....... apparently you missed the memo. I have written consent from the Chairman of the *Broad* for explicit run-on capitalization rights on Masscops *!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

Why don't you register and tell us ALL about it. I have a feeling this goes MUCH deeper.


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

Anyways, wasn't this program cut with the first round of budget gutting in Nov?


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

Unregistered said:


> I (the registrar) intend to suspend your license for "COMPL IMPROP OPER" followed by a date and _*town of the "offense". *_
> 
> Then on the bottom it has a hearing date and suspension date.
> 
> ...


What town was it? We may be able to give you some contact numbers.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

Michael, you REALLY came to the wrong place to complain *!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> Michael, you REALLY came to the wrong place to complain *!!!!!!!!!!!!*


+1....Well atleast his name wasnt Johndoe..that would really be stupid.


----------



## mynamesjohndoe (Feb 26, 2009)

Johnny Law said:


> The way I understand the process is this....Anyone can file a complaint about improper operation. It is not anonymous, they have to sign the form under pains and penalties of perjury. There should be a hearing where you go before a RMV hearing officer and present your side. The other person has to be there as well to present their side. A decision is made then. It has nothing to do with the police. Sounds like they went to the RMV and did this.





CJIS said:


> I have not had this happen to me but know someone who has. Pretty much the same story. They told the hearing officer the whole story how it could not be them and come to find out the complainant wrote down the wrong Plate number.


^
I appreciate the help.



mtc said:


> Someone pass the popcorn !!


I wouldn't want to disappoint you so I registered to keep this going.....



LawMan3 said:


> Here's a solution for you Mr. unregistered. Maybe you should stop driving like an idiot! And don't say you don't drive like an idiot because you wouldn't have received one of these letters if you didn't. Oh and let me guess...your vehicle _unregistered_ too?


Maybe you should make some more unsubstantiated statments.... 



5-0 said:


> What town was it? We may be able to give you some contact numbers.


Thanks for the offer but I already have to contact info. The officer in charge of records has been out for the last two days so I haven't been able to get ahold of him.



Sniper said:


> Michael, you REALLY came to the wrong place to complain *!!!!!!!!!!!! *


Was it really necessary to check the IP I posted on? How do you like this one? I'll bet you noticed it's different than the one I registered on, and the one I initially posted on.

You'll have to forgive the tone of exasperation, but I've just been told by the RMV my license is going to be suspended without them providing any valid reason. Then they make themselves impossible to get ahold of, so I'm just trying to get some information. Incase you hadn't noticed in the OP there were some questions after I finished the explanation.

Had I wanted to complain I would have called-



USMCMP5811 said:


> Michael Graham from 96.9, is this you?





7costanza said:


> +1....Well atleast his name wasnt Johndoe..that would really be stupid.


:flipoff:


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

he is a flying kitchen appliance.........


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

mynamesjohndoe said:


> ^
> I appreciate the help.
> 
> I wouldn't want to disappoint you so I registered to keep this going.....
> ...


How about you STFU NOOB consider this a warning !!

Your next stop will be on this.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

Sniper said:


> he is a flying kitchen appliance.........


White or Wheat?


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Beep, Beep.......... I smell Diesel fumes....


I love that smell.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

NewEngland2007 said:


> I love that smell.


Not me, I love the smell of Napalm in the morning.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

This thread is due to go off topic with a discussion on favorite smells. Mmmm, banana bread baking...


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Ewwwwwwww!!!!! PUPPIES!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I actually love the smell at the range..during and after shooting...I think its a 2 prong love ..1 ,im doing my 2nd favorite thing...and 2, it brings back so many great childhood memories of shooting with my dad or stepfather.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> they're the best to motorboat with. :razz:


You motorboatin son of a bitch.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Nooooo you sickos, puppies as in fresh canines!


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Beep, Beep.......... I smell Diesel fumes....


Don't call the bus yet... This could be interesting.



> Thanks for the offer but I already have to contact info. The officer in charge of records has been out for the last two days so I haven't been able to get ahold of him.


Well Mike, at least give us the general area that this took place. We are all curious what town has rabid police and citizens shooting off complaints.



> Maybe you should make some more unsubstantiated statments....


Feel free to substantiate some then. We would all love to be your shoulder to meow on...


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

5-0 said:


> White or Wheat?


depends on how you look at it....... am I being recorded ?????










and Mike......... as far as my needing to check your IP, I told you you have come to the wrong place to air your self-soiled dirty laundry. once the newspapers get your story from court, I will be the first to post the news articles on the forum so that you can try and explain further about your innocence. You are playing with fire. Don't say you weren't warned. The people on here don't take too kind to your type. Stick to radar detector message boards.......... People THERE might actually believe your horse shit or feel bad for the police "picking on you". Skeeved out yet that I know so much about you?

WHOP WHOP WHOP..... WHOP WHOP WHOP


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

His post is from a proxy server.

But he works for Household Finance Corp


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

Welcome to the digital age. You got OWNED so hard, that I felt it.

Chalk one up for MC.COM, and stand-by for the news articles.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Aren't you guys over reacting just a bit? I don't think his initial question was that bad and I thought it was legit. 

Like I have said I know someone that had the same problem and it turned out the reporter screwed up the plate number.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Snipe and KW are scary people! I just hope they never try to figure out who I am and I get to keep my way cool puter image!!



CJIS said:


> Aren't you guys over reacting just a bit? I don't think his initial question was that bad and I thought it was legit.
> 
> Like I have said I know someone that had the same problem and it turned out the reporter screwed up the plate number.


From what I'm getting from Snipe's post he has a good idea who this is!


----------



## mynamesjohndoe (Feb 26, 2009)

Okay Snipe and 5-0, court, news stories, what are you talking about? You apparently know who I am, although I don't know who you are. Send me a PM please!. I'm not joking I still really have no idea whats going on, all I got was a vague "suspended license" notice in the mail, not criminal charges! I went to the Leominster RMV after work today and they didn't have the complaint on file, so they told me to go to Worcester and schedule an appearance with the hearings officer and they would give me this complaint there. Are you serious or just messing with me?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> Originally Posted by *7costanza*
> _+1....Well atleast his name wasnt Johndoe..that would really be stupid._


Wow I must be getting good..I could see this DOUCHEBAG sniffing around this thread waiting to post his stupidity before he even posted it. Have a nice ride ballbag.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

kwflatbed said:


> His post is from a proxy server.
> 
> But he works for Household Finance Corp


Household Finance Corp? Is that a mortgage company?
https://www.hfc.com/learn-about-loa...h=&DCSext_sot=Self-Directed&WT_seg_1=Prospect

Hey, you all know that Obie isn't one to pile onto the nOOb's but..........

F*CK YOU AND YOUR BAILOUT TOO!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

mynamesjohndoe said:


> Okay Snipe and 5-0, court, news stories, what are you talking about? You apparently know who I am, although I don't know who you are. Send me a PM please!. I'm not joking I still really have no idea whats going on, all I got was a vague "suspended license" notice in the mail, not criminal charges! I went to the Leominster RMV after work today and they didn't have the complaint on file, so they told me to go to Worcester and schedule an appearance with the hearings officer and they would give me this complaint there. Are you serious or just messing with me?


Just kidding with you kid. Everything will be just fine.


----------



## mynamesjohndoe (Feb 26, 2009)

5-0 said:


> Just kidding with you kid. Everything will be just fine.


Thank god! Thats not cool, you nearly gave me a heart attack. The last thing I need while prepping for OCS is criminal charges...


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

5-0 said:


> Just kidding with you kid. Everything will be just fine.


heh heh............ YOU FORGOT TO WINK WHEN YOU SAID THAT


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Stand back ..I know I can bring this thread back to life.....clear!!!!!


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Done in the vioce of, Rod Serling during his Twilight Zone opening sequance.

Picture this, a n00b sitting in front of his computer. 
This n00b is first scared by the big mean officers @ MassCops
Then he is comforted and reassured by the members that there is NOTHING wrong and he will be fine.
Later as he is preparing to report to OCS he realizes that one member of MassCops, known only as Snipe the Mall Cop, is actually in charge of OCS and his hopes and dreams will now be CRUSHED by the man he upset on this site!!!

Good Luck n00b!!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Household Finance Corporation? Wasn't that part of First Federal Savings and Loan Association? Home of the Hard Working Dollar?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

It is owned by Household Bank of Japan 100%


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

IIRC, KW is right on. It was bought out by Honkong Singapore Banking Company, aka HSBC.

OMG, WTF, LMAO. I just figured I'd put somemore acronyms in there for good measure.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

Funny how Michael has not come back....... Might be time to share some of his YouTube videos.......


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> Funny how Michael has not come back.......


He may not be posting but he hasnt stopped looking at this thread all day...thats right douchebag I see you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

hahahahaa


----------



## mynamesjohndoe (Feb 26, 2009)

7costanza said:


> He may not be posting but he hasnt stopped looking at this thread all day...thats right douchebag I see you.


Congratulations?



Sniper said:


> Funny how Michael has not come back....... Might be time to share some of his YouTube videos.......


That's because after a week of being stonewalled by your department (I assume) and the RMV, I have been able to generally figure out what I am accused of. The only reason I posted here in the first place was to figure out exactly what a "Complaint of Improper Operation" was, since I assumed it was filled out by a civilian (not a LEO) and to see if anyone on the forum had experience with one. 

It's obviously a futile effort to defend myself to officers who have already determined my guilt in their mind. I will make an attempt to the other board members, however hopeless, because after the Marines I am interested in a career in law enforcement. Also in an effort to counter anything I say and continue their preconceived notions of me, these officers might provide some helpful information. 
Based on videos viewed on YouTube (which are purported to be of me [by them]), this department has come to the conclusion I am a reckless driver, danger to the public and my license needs to be suspended immediately. 60-70k accident and ticket free miles in the last two years alone would suggest otherwise. I commute to 75 miles round trip to college (daily), and during the summer 110 miles round trip to work, (both routes don't pass through this town) and one would think in all those miles if I were such an imminent danger to society something terrible would have happened. As to my character, I have no criminal record, I have no "hate" for police and respect them, I have never tried drugs (no do I intend to), I'm probably the only college student in America who doesn't drink (yes I'm a loser), I work hard to pay my way through school without loans, I have a 3.5X GPA, and am planning to attend Marines OCS the summer of 2010 (assuming these accusations do not prevent me from doing so). I would not consider myself an imminent danger to anyone. Despite my exasperated tone due to the lack of information and what I have been accused of I have no contempt for you, and would perhaps like to meet seeing as how you have made these accusations without having ever met or seen me in person. (To the other members, I have never met these officers and visa versa, nor have I had any cause to have interactions with this department). 
As to posting the videos, I would appreciate it, since your department has been so forthcoming in providing the complaint and the evidence. 
This will likely be my last post, although I will continue to check this thread regularly as I'm sure *7costanza **will be well aware of. *


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

I give him credit for a decent response.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I didnt even read the first line of his response, just go away.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Why would you feel the need to yell like that USMC?!!!!

I attended a Catho*lick *Middle School
I then went on to a pubic High School where I graduated
I then attended an after high school day care where I was the top of my class, (way smartererer that those 4 year olds!)
Now I plan on running for senator the making president then quickly becoming police chief somewhere!!

Now that you know all of this about ME USMC you MUST like ME!!!!!!!

int: int: int:


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Man, tough crowd workin the room tonight.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

oh boy................


----------

